# How much Platinum is in a Catalytic Converter?



## Eric (Jun 2, 2008)

I was thinking about starting a collection of used Catalytic Converters but before I decide whether or not it is worth my time, I would like to know how much platinum is in them and are there any other precious metals in them.

Or maybe I should ask if I should even collect them at all?


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Without firsthand knowledge of the emission standards in South Korea it would be hard to say. I can tell that here in the US they are definitley worth collecting.

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2008)

Most Asian and European cats start at 1200ppm in Pt; about 400ppm in Pd; 250 to 280ppm in Rh
Most American cats start at 600ppm in Pt; 250 in Pd; 250 to 280ppm in Rh

I hope this helps


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jun 7, 2009)

American emission laws are much looser than anywhere else. In the UK people are always looking for cats. /edit so the higher the emission restriction the more platinum is required... Also HEGO/lambda/oxygen censors have like a bulb inside with a layer of platinum on the inside and outside with silicon inbetween.. the oxygen somehow reacts with the platinum and passes current through the silicon which is used to determin rich/lean fuelling... dont throw them away!

I used to work at ford as a mechanic and sometimes we'd turn up in the morning and 5-10 cats would be cut straight out from underneath..

I'd say go ahead mate


----------



## Alex (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, Eric,
What volume you'll be able to accumulate?


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Alex,
Maybe you could post the catalog for anyone else interested.

Mark


----------



## Alex (Jun 15, 2009)

Usually we provide catalogue to all of our suppliers.
If I post it on the forum it will bring a lot of mess in business of catalyst collectors.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 15, 2009)

HI Alex

I have sent you a pm? but I have had no reply yet, did you get it?

Thanks again


----------



## Alex (Jun 16, 2009)

Catalogue would be in help for guys who collect in Europe.


----------

